# 'In a notebook of mine'/'In one of my notebooks'



## Nghi

Itt új vagyok. Szervusztok!

Should this be 'egyik füzetemben', or 'egyikben füzetem', or something completely different?

Köszi szépen!


----------



## galaxy man

egyik füzetemben 
egyikben füzetem 
(Welcome to the forum, Nghi


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Nghi, üdvözlünk a fórumon!  
(A szabályainkat ne felejtsd el átnézni!)



Nghi said:


> Itt új vagyok. Szervusztok!
> 
> Should this be 'egyik füzetemben', or 'egyikben füzetem', or something completely different?



A toldalékot az alaptag kapja meg egy szószerkezeten belül a magyarban, ezert nincs gond semmilyen egyeztetéssel:
alaptag: füzet
szószerkezetben: a _vastag_, _kék fedelű_, _150 oldalas_ *füzet*
toldalékkal ellátva: a vastag, kék fedelű, 150 oldalas *füzetben*


----------

